

Need a developer for an iPhone app project - PonyGumbo

A friend of mine is interested in hiring an iPhone app developer or team to produce a niche application, so I figured I'd put it out to the HN community.  He's looking for someone who has already published to the app store, knows the ropes, etc.  Any interest?
======
roversoccer18
I am currently a college student majoring in computer science, and I have
written very simple iPhone apps. I am looking to learn/develop more intensive
apps, and if I could be part of a development team would be great experience.
I probably wouldn't be too much help because of my level of skill, but I could
do the "bitch" work of the project. I am just looking for experience. Tell me
if you are interested. Thank you.

~~~
PonyGumbo
Thanks for your interest, but he indicated he's looking for an established
developer or agency.

